# Pretty Little Liars - season 2



## LMD84 (Sep 3, 2011)

So who else has loved the second season of this show? I am loving every episode and can't wait for the halloween special episode! I also think it is great that the show is pretty different to the books so I haven't been getting bored! And how beautiful are all the 'Liars'?! Such a pretty cast


----------



## Nicala (Sep 3, 2011)

Meee! I'm so gutted that the season ended though  Ugh I need more PLL, pronto!!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

I think the halloween special will be out in the middle of october so that will keep us going a little bit! and then i bet the second half of the season starts up in january again  so long to wait! hee hee!

  	also am i a massive whimp but sometimes the show really creeps me out!


----------



## Nicala (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh my gosh seriously?  That's too far away. I actually find it quite exciting to watch teehee. I'd freak out if that happened to me in real life, though!


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nicala said:


> Oh my gosh seriously?  That's too far away. I actually find it quite exciting to watch teehee. I'd freak out if that happened to me in real life, though!


	I know  That is what happened last year with the first season too  And yeah i'd be pretty messed up if it started happening in real life.

  	To fill my PLL void I have now got hubby to agree to watch the first episode with me  We shall watch it tomorrow evening


----------



## Nicala (Sep 4, 2011)

Aww that's sweet of him! I tried to get my boyfriend to watch True Blood with me.. I was unsuccessful


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nicala said:


> Aww that's sweet of him! I tried to get my boyfriend to watch True Blood with me.. I was unsuccessful


	Aw that is a shame! Is he not a vampire fan? Nick said that he didn't want to watch that either because he was 'over' vamps.... boo! 

  	I bet you would like the lying game too - it's written by the same author of pretty little liars


----------



## Nicala (Sep 4, 2011)

LMD84 said:


> Aw that is a shame! Is he not a vampire fan? Nick said that he didn't want to watch that either because he was 'over' vamps.... boo!
> I bet you would like the lying game too - it's written by the same author of pretty little liars



 	Yeahh he's not  he thinks its chick flick-y cause it has to do with vamps! I was like "uhh sex scenesss" and even that wasn't enough to get him to watch it hahahah. I've never heard of the lying game before! What is it about?


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nicala said:


> Yeahh he's not  he thinks its chick flick-y cause it has to do with vamps! I was like "uhh sex scenesss" and even that wasn't enough to get him to watch it hahahah. I've never heard of the lying game before! What is it about?


  	lol! well he is missing out then! the sex scenes in true blood are great!

  	the lying game is about a girl who is contacted by her twin sister - she never knew she had a twin. suddenly she is dumped into this girls life and has to pretend to be her while the other twin goes off to find their birth mum. lots of weird stuff is going on and it seems like many people have things to hide all revolving around the adoption of these twins. it's also on the abc family channel but on sunday nights i think


----------



## Nicala (Sep 5, 2011)

Hah I know! His loss . 

  	That sounds interesting! I'll look into the show. Definitely sounds up my alley.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 6, 2011)

Nicala said:


> Hah I know! His loss .
> 
> That sounds interesting! I'll look into the show. Definitely sounds up my alley.


  	i think it's only four episodes into the season so you have plenty of time to catch up.

  	Tonight me and Nick shall be watching the first PLL episode! Yay!


----------



## anne082 (Feb 21, 2012)

i love this show and the last episode was great 
  	my personal favorite is Spencer and my favorite couple is Hanna and Caleb<3


----------

